# Help me pick a good cordless drill



## Chip (Dec 11, 2014)

Greetings!

I need to get a good cordless drill. One that I can use for carpentry as well as metal. My original Craftsman from back in the day had good power, high and low speed settings, and reasonable battery life, but it is now too old to justify buying new batteries for. I went with an newer model some time back but discovered that a full charge would not get me through even a short day of moderate use, and the power was marginal at best.

I have been told that Makita And Milwaukee are good choices, but I have no first hand experience with either brand.

I'm thinking that $100-$200 might be a good budget for something well-made and durable. Anyone here with first hand knowledge of a model I can pick up today on Zoro? (25% off + free shipping)

Also, I might be interested in something a bit more costly if it will get me a considerably higher grade of tool, as well as the possibility of instead getting a multi-tool package so long as the included drill meets my criteria.

Add that it would be an infrequent-need/project-based item, and therefore it might be left unused for long periods of time...if that is a concern.

Thanks!


----------



## Hamstn (Dec 11, 2014)

I switched from a Dewalt drill when I dropped it to the Milwaukee 18v line. I now have 8 or 9 tools and 4 batteries. So far so good and half of the tools were purchased reconditioned. I also have a Milwaukee 12v grease gun that beats a Lincoln any day. The batteries seem to last a long time and tools are powerful. The vacuum I have eats up a charge quickly but even the circle saw last a long time. Had a Porter Cable and the circular saw wouldn't last but a few rips on ply new. Two of the the batteries are 3 years old, used all the time and still seem to be as good as new.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 11, 2014)

*Milwaukee M18 Fuel Brushless*

I recently ended up getting the Milwaukee M18 Fuel Brushless cordless drill (2603-22CT) and couldn't be happier. Here's an excellent comparison and short reviews of cordless drills on which I partly based my purchase on.


----------



## Chip (Dec 11, 2014)

Nice! and a 2603-22CT fits in my budget.

Is it just me, or does anyone else think that all modern cordless tools now look like an athletic shoe?


----------



## mce5802 (Dec 11, 2014)

Buy a Milwaukee. Enough said.


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 11, 2014)

Makita and Milwaukee are good brands. I have a Dewalt that suits my needs.
If you're a casual user, a 15$ HF brand will do fine.


----------



## Pmedic828 (Dec 11, 2014)

Ijust purchased a 19 volt drill from Home Depot - it has charger, 2 batteries, drill for around $100 - the good thing about this Rigid drill is that the batteries are warranted for ever - just call Home Depot when batteries fail, and they send you another free of charge - can't beat that - I had an old one and am still using it on 2nd set of free batteries!


----------



## RandyM (Dec 11, 2014)

Once you decide brand, try here, CPO Reconditioned Tools. I have been extremely happy with the last couple of purchases I've made, which incidentally were Milwaukee.


----------



## bedwards (Dec 11, 2014)

I think Milwaukee, Ridgid and Ryobi are owned by the same people and Ryobi is the lower homeowner end. I have a Porter Cable and a Ridgid and the Ridgid beats the PC hands down. I just wish I had more batteries.


bedwards


----------



## compsurge (Dec 11, 2014)

If your batteries ever fail, be sure to check out eBay and Amazon for rebuild kits. You can get a new pack of cells that are a drop in replacement for around $30-35 or solder your own cells for around $25. I plan on doing this to 4 Dewalt 18V XRP batteries that don't hold a charge any more (they are about 8 years old so they had a good life). I also picked up some new brushes for the Dewalt drills for $8 from eBay as well. Drill runs great now and no longer smells like it's on fire.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 11, 2014)

I have had others and liked them,
but my current set up is a Craftsman 19.2V Nicad.
 i have the impact gun and drill, mini circular saw, handy light
that all run off the same batteries. i have 6 batteries so i hardly ever run out!!
i got em cheap on sale at my local Orchard Supply Hardware store.
i got the batteries on promotional deal 4 batteries came with it and the other 2 batteries, i got for $24 each.

they are pretty tough and the batteries for being NiCad are really long lasting
they charge up in about an hour or so.
 i haven't advanced to LiION yet but i'm considering one when the Craftsman die out

i would recommend the craftsmen stuff, coming from a daily user)


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 11, 2014)

compsurge said:


> If your batteries ever fail, be sure to check out eBay and Amazon for rebuild kits. You can get a new pack of cells that are a drop in replacement for around $30-35 or solder your own cells for around $25. I plan on doing this to 4 Dewalt 18V XRP batteries that don't hold a charge any more (they are about 8 years old so they had a good life). I also picked up some new brushes for the Dewalt drills for $8 from eBay as well. Drill runs great now and no longer smells like it's on fire.



I've also heard that some guys will buy a HF battery, remove the cells, and install them in their name brand drill battery.


----------



## mzayd3 (Dec 11, 2014)

Go Milwaukee.  I used to be an avid Dewalt fan, but they have relied on their reputation too long and many other manufacturers passed them up innovation-wise.  Milwaukee's 12 volt line has really impressed me.


----------



## Hamstn (Dec 11, 2014)

In my previous reply I stated that some of my tools were reconditioned. CPO Reconditioned Tools mentioned above is where I have bought mine. I had one tool that went south and they were excellent at swapping it out. The rest of the tools have worked like new.


----------



## xalky (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm really partial to the Makita brand of 18v lithium ion cordless tools. I use them everyday in my carpenter trade. I've had Milwaukee and ryobi, nothing comes close IMO. they're not cheap, but if you want something really good, the Makita lithium ion is the way to go.


----------



## David S (Dec 11, 2014)

If you aren't going to use the tool for extended periods I would suggest that you go with LiIon for a couple of reasons.  Way back when the really good nicd cells were made by Sanyo and Panasonic.  Pana dropped out of nicd, so now it is Sanyo for high end professional tools and the chinese 2nd and 3rd tier suppliers for nicd and Nimh.  Main issue with the chinese suppliers is the variability in the manufacturing process.  Nicds also have fairly high self discharge rate, so if the tool hasn't been used for an extended period you will find it dead or almost fully discharged when you want to use it for a quick job.

On the other hand the LiIon have very low self discharge rate and are made by well known first rate suppliers.  I am not a tradesman but have been very happy with my 18v LiIon Porter Cable cordless tools, especially the impact driver.

One more thing.  If the LiIon battery packs aren't being used for extended periods, I recommend removing them from the tool, and every few months putting them in the charger to top them up.

David


----------



## brav65 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am a 25 year construction professional and use cordless tools every day.  I have tried them all from A to Z.  My latest experience is that all the tools are about the same quality wise, it comes down to ergonomics and weight.  I prefer a lighter weight tool with a Lithium Ion battery.  DO NOT BUY A NICAD BATTERY!  The are old tech and only last a couple of years.  Now is the perfect time to buy.  I would recommend the Dewalt 20volt Max drill with the brushless motor or the Makita 18 Volt combo pack (drill and an impact driver) I own both right now and am happy with them.  Run time is great, they are light weight and the batteries charge in under 30 minutes.  I only get 1 1/2 to 2 years out of a tool before it is too beat up to be functional.  The get dropped, run over...  Do not get the Rigid Tools they are absolute )(@*&^%#!%(.  IMO They have to give away batteries for life because anybody who uses tools professionally would not touch them.  If you are just using them for home use I would go with the Makita.  CPO has the set for $179.99 right now.  Good luck!


----------



## hman (Dec 11, 2014)

+1 on Makita 18v LiIon drills.  I've owned one for several years, been using the heck out of it (though NOT to the extent a pro like Brooks would use it).  Battery charger is very fast, so with 2 batteries you never run out of power.  And as for power, it's hold-on-tight strong.  (That said, most modern LiIon drills will have lots of power and good charge times.)

HD sells the set - LXFD01CW - drill/driver, 2 batteries, charger, case.  Used to be $200.  I think I've seen it for around $180 in their stores recently.

PS - Right now, this set is $170 (free shipping) from HD on line:
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...-Cordless-Compact-Drill-Kit-XFD01CW/205169875

Also available from Amazon for $186:
http://www.amazon.com/Makita-LXFD01...18331694&sr=1-2&keywords=makita+18v+drill+kit


----------



## mckdavid (Dec 12, 2014)

+ 1 on the Makitas, 18v Lion's are excellent, used (not abused) every day, heavy works & never let me down. Batteries getting tired now, so will be looking to change the drill to another makita. Can't fault them; the only point I would make is go for the metal gearbox one, can't remember the exact model now, but XT comes to mind, they're a lot more solid. Dewalt had them before, found they didn't stand up the the hype, wouldn't have another.

Dave


----------



## Tony Wells (Dec 12, 2014)

No one mentioned Bosch....I love their corded tools, but not familiar with any cordless offering they have. Any comments?

I use DeWalt, but these days they aren't what they used to be. The 20v series seems decent, but I don't have the hours on them to judge. Milwaukee, in my experience, has good cordless tools. Pricey but good. When I am out on a construction job, like I am right now (building a college campus), I have DW, mostly because just about everyone has them and they aren't a likely to walk. I see a lot of Mil, Mak, and even some Hilti stuff....but these are all tradesmen, depending on their tools for their livelihood. Notably absent are Ryobi, Rigid, Craftsman, Porter Cable. Quite a few Makita, but still majority is DW. Most upgraded to LiIon.


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2014)

Another vote for Milwaukee.  I picked up my first Milwaukee M18 1/2" drill at a garage sale this year and was blown away by it.  This thing will twist your wrist and the chuck doesn't slip like all other cordless drills I've had.  Hands down it's the best drill I've ever had cordless or corded. And the XC (extended charge) batteries are the way to go.  I've used my drill all day and still had more left in the battery.  Another feature of the M18 battery is the charge indicator.  With the indicator I can see what my charge is before leaving to go use my tools where there is no charger. I see the batteries on Craigslist all the time.

I was so impressed by the drill I bought a 3/8" M18 impact from http://www.tylertool.com and it takes the lug nuts off my SUV.  Now I'm looking at a 1/2" high torque impact for heavier jobs.    I also have a V18 sawzall and the tool is pretty good, but the V18 battery life isn't as good as the M18's are.  But I got the tool and battery for very cheap so for minimal cost I have a portable sawzall.  

Another Milwaukee tool I have is a corded band saw I picked up at a garage sale for $20.  I put $30 worth of repairs in it and couldn't be happier.  It's a fantastic saw I use it all the time. 

I didn't realize you can repair the batteries.  I learned something new today


----------



## chips&more (Dec 12, 2014)

Makita with a lithium ion battery.


----------



## Chip (Dec 12, 2014)

For better or worse I went with the Milwaukee 2604-22CT at Zoro with the 25% off and free ship $187.

I am sure I would be impressed by all of the aforementioned drills as they look to be beasts compared to my 3/8" Craftsman.

But a 1/2" chuck with up to 725in/lb torque? Dang, I didn't know that they had gotten that powerful.

Thanks!


----------



## randyjaco (Dec 12, 2014)

+1 on Rigid and their guarantee.
I have had zero problems with my Rigid battery tools.

Randy


----------



## LEEQ (Dec 12, 2014)

I have seen six Milwaukee lithium kits go to sh.. between two guys. That count is original purchased kits, not the replacement stuff. All of them new or a couple months old at the most. They replace them with more of the same. Mostly batteries and chargers. They will keep replacing them for you, but what's the point. One of those guys worked with me and used my tools and has switched to my brand. The other just swore off the Milwaukee today, never again. The best feeling cordless drills on the market are DeWalt. They feel like a nice tool.I have never used another brand of cordless drill that didn't feel cheap in use in comparison. I prefer NiCad as the lithiums I have run did not care for cold weather. I use the heck out of these tools day in day out and can not afford a tool that won't work when it's cold. I have to, why should you get to stay in the truck? After it gets so cold nothing works right, but if I can stand the weather, my Black and yellow tools are able to stand right there with me. If you get to use them indoors or only in warm weather, I like lithium batteries, who wouldn't enjoy the lighter tool? Someone asked about Bosch cordless. I have a cordless rotozip (bosch batteries) and deeply regret that purchase after using it. The batteries were not up to the standard set by my Dewalt tools at all. I have used a lot of brands of corded tools that I liked, but when it comes to cordless anything or miter saws, DeWalt cannot be beat. I don't sell their tools and you can't have mine) This is just my experience of over twenty years of heavy use of cordless tools. The other years that didn't see heavy use saw those tools  and batteries waiting patiently to be abused some more. A tool that warrants consideration right up there with a cordless drill, is an impact driver. It is a driver and does not drill, but it will drive three inch screws clean through a 2x4, fast, all day long. They are also great for properly setting to depth things like sheetrock screws and pole barn screws. It's easy not to over tighten. Good luck Edit sorry, I didn't meanto bash your choice, I didn't catch that you already made your choice. Sincerely best of luck to you! Keep your receipt, as they seem to be great about sending replacements should you have a problem.


----------



## mtnlvr (Dec 12, 2014)

Another brand to look at is Hitachi.  I have a home repair business and use one of the Hitachi drills with the metal chuck.
It has taken countless falls from roofs and ladders and keeps running.  Battery life seems to be on par with Dewalt and
others.


----------



## extropic (Dec 12, 2014)

hman said:


> +1 on Makita 18v LiIon drills.  I've owned one for several years, been using the heck out of it (though NOT to the extent a pro like Brooks would use it).  Battery charger is very fast, so with 2 batteries you never run out of power.  And as for power, it's hold-on-tight strong.  (That said, most modern LiIon drills will have lots of power and good charge times.)
> 
> HD sells the set - LXFD01CW - drill/driver, 2 batteries, charger, case.  Used to be $200.  I think I've seen it for around $180 in their stores recently.
> 
> ...



These Makitas are the lower level line (white/black tool). The green/black tools are a more durable line. Also, the white/black tools come with 2.0AH batteries. The green/black tools come with 3.0AH batteries.

To the OP:

I've had a Makita, 6 or 7 tool combo pack (green/black tools), for many years and highly recommend the tools. The only tool that has disappointed me is the angle grinder which trips it's overcurrent protection if you lean on it a little. You have to take it too easy with that tool, for my taste. Back to your question: Home Depot has Model # XPH012 Driver/Drill w/battery, charger and a case for $99 right now. Two replacement batteries recently cost me $150. The current HD deal is like paying a discounted price for the accessories and getting the tool for free. I had to exercise considerable self control to pass that deal up (I just don't need it, damn it!).
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Makita/N...gclid=CMmRofTpwcICFRFhfgodF3EANQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

PS: You didn't mention an impact driver, however, if you drive fasteners and haven't used one, you don't know what you're missing.


----------



## Philco (Dec 13, 2014)

I've got the Makita set & love it. I use the impact driver on a daily basis in my transmission shop. I can disassemble the whole transmission in most cases with it. For the flange headed bell housing bolts ,I still use my 3/8 air impact only because I refuse to abuse my tools
The drill is impressive too, - high & low speed, one handed drill chuck tighten/ loosen, feels balanced while holding, the batteries hold a good charge.
Plus one on the Makita set.


----------



## Dunc1 (Dec 16, 2014)

I have DeWalt XRP. Not saying it is the best... or worst... or anything in between. I am using the Ni-Cad technology with the original batteries for 5+ years.

2-packs of 18 volt replacement batteries are around $100 on sale in eastern Ontario, Canada (Home Depot & likely others).
If you have a DeWalt repair center (also does Stanley, Black & Decker & Porter Cable) I have found the refurbished battery packs for around $30 each. 

Corrections: Visited the repair center today. Refurb batteries are $35 each. New batteries are $70 for a 2-pack. Way better than HD sales.


----------



## genec (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a Milwaukee, and it's just super replacement batteries are kind of pricey but I went and bought a festool and I will never go back


----------



## Eddyde (Dec 16, 2014)

Best: Milwaukee 18v Fuel, Festool, Hilti.

Very Good: Regular Milwaukee, De Walt, Makita, Bosch.


----------



## Chip (Dec 20, 2014)

Just a quick update on the 2603-22CT...

I LOVE THIS DRILL!


----------

